# Air Shocks for 06 wrangler



## Lucky1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Would like to know if the rear T-bird,(85) air shock MonroeMA793, will fit the front of the 06 TJ wrangler unlimited? Anyone know of any brand air shock that will fit. just interested in eliminating dip when plow is raised. Thank You


----------



## mach460 (Jul 24, 2006)

maybe try over on the jeep site,I'm sure someone over there will know.......................


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

Lucky1;474013 said:


> Would like to know if the rear T-bird,(85) air shock MonroeMA793, will fit the front of the 06 TJ wrangler unlimited? Anyone know of any brand air shock that will fit. just interested in eliminating dip when plow is raised. Thank You


I would recommend airbags in the front coils. You still retain your stock ride when the plow isnt on, but they hold up once under weight. Lots of guys like the timbrens too - but they can be pricey. i put a set of $75 airbags in last year, every time I check the pressure, its still at 40. No leaks.

The thing I dont like about air shocks is that you have to vary the pressure. If you take off the plow, you have to decrease the pressure or the jeep will skyrocket up to the full extension of the shock (if you have enough pressure in them to hold up the plow). With the airbag setup, they only "work" when the suspension is loaded - see the pic below of mine.

Plus, the shock mounts are not really designed to "hold" lots of weight - the spring mount is....










I bought them from autoanything.....
http://www.autoanything.com/suspension-systems/61A2966A0A0A2074825.aspx


----------



## Lucky1 (Apr 9, 2007)

tjthorson;476281 said:


> I would recommend airbags in the front coils. You still retain your stock ride when the plow isnt on, but they hold up once under weight. Lots of guys like the timbrens too - but they can be pricey. i put a set of $75 airbags in last year, every time I check the pressure, its still at 40. No leaks.
> 
> The thing I dont like about air shocks is that you have to vary the pressure. If you take off the plow, you have to decrease the pressure or the jeep will skyrocket up to the full extension of the shock (if you have enough pressure in them to hold up the plow). With the airbag setup, they only "work" when the suspension is loaded - see the pic below of mine.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information and the picture of your setup, looks good. Thanks again


----------



## Mich plower (May 19, 2006)

Did you get your Tbird airshocks yet.


----------



## Lucky1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Mich plower;479580 said:


> Did you get your Tbird airshocks yet.


Yes and they don't fit. The # in monroe is MA793, had to get inspection and had garage order them they tried to put them on and they are to long and don,t have the correct end on them. I think I will just go with timbrems. My jeep does not have a lift.


----------

